# 2 Weeks flower Nirvana White Widow pics



## ToPeKOmsI

:headbang: Hey Wazzup everybody 

I got me some widows growing in my closet. 10 out of 10 seeds germed had 3 males and 7 females :afroweed: looking good to. I hope I can grow em like TBG does.....:tokie: :smoke1: :dancing: :48:


----------



## Weeddog

nice looking ladies you got there.

you must be proud,  i would be....


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

hey Weeddog thankseace: . I am proud about it, but forums like this one inspired me to give it a try. So i am thankfull for all the info:guitar:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Everything is looking great my friend. I'm sure your end results will turn out just like ours if not better. Be sure to keep us updated with pics of course.  *


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great my friend. I'm sure your end results will turn out just like ours if not better. Be sure to keep us updated with pics of course.  *


 

hey man thx, I hope they do.....:smoke1: :headbang: :smoke1: oh yeah I will keep the pics coming. :tokie: :tokie: :tokie::tokie:Here they are at 2 weeks 4 days.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Sup mang. :smoke1:  Give us some info on your grow. Like what are ya using for lights? How long did ya veg them for? Soil or hydro? You know all that good ****.  *


----------



## Elephant Man

Looks really nice!  Good job bro, keep it up. :farm: 

Is it just me or do those look very sativa dominant for white widow?


----------



## BSki8950

nice plants topekomsi ... i just ordered me some nirvana ak- 47 seedlings .. hopefully they do as good as ur ww


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Hey peeps,

I use foxfarm ocean forest soil. I have a 400 watt light.(it will take both mh and hps) I have just been giving distilled water no nutrients yet. I do have to say this soil is great, and this strain is easy to grow... ...oh yeah i vegged for 31 days. I topped em at the 5th node.

hey elephant man .... :banana: :tokie: :banana: this is nirvana white widow, and i think it is 60 40 sativa. I have noticed it showing more on the sativa side on the top of the plant, where the bottom looks indica....

ask me anything guys, and if you notice a problem with my plants.....help a fella out...lol.......here is a few pics


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Hey everybody, 

Here is some pics 3 weeks 4 days in flower:banana: :tokie: :banana:


I hope you all enjoy:48:


----------



## Elephant Man

Coming along great man!

I have Nirvana's WW going right now too, pics in my journal...not that it matters...but mine look way more indica.

I have always said it isn't the strain that matters anyway...so much as the grow.  Just thought it was interesting to note the dissimilarity...some wild phenos going on or something...


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Coming along great man!
> 
> I have Nirvana's WW going right now too, pics in my journal...not that it matters...but mine look way more indica.
> 
> I have always said it isn't the strain that matters anyway...so much as the grow. Just thought it was interesting to note the dissimilarity...some wild phenos going on or something...


 

Hey Elephant man,

Thats wild yours does look more indica...lol... The only thing i hope for in a strain is that it gets me ....HiGH...lol.... Btw.  yours look killer......good luck on the grow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*May i say the ladies are looking beautiful as ever. Just think mang in another 5 weeks or so you'll be chopping them ladies down.   Your doing a great job my friend keep it up.  *


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *May i say the ladies are looking beautiful as ever. Just think mang in another 5 weeks or so you'll be chopping them ladies down.  Your doing a great job my friend keep it up.  *


 

wazzzup TBG,

Thx Man......:fly: :fly: that makes me feel good coming from a professional Bud Grower like yourself.....lol.....you kick butt dude :headbang2: :headbang2: :guitar:  

Later man


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Hey everybody,

Just thought I would try some close ups.. :guitar: :joint: :joint: ..lol

I hope you enjoy...


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

hey people,

Man it sucks my thc count is down ....lol...... gonna have to find me a bag somewhere:2940th_rasta:


----------



## Elephant Man

Looking really good for 3 and a half weeks!


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Looking really good for 3 and a half weeks!


 
Thanks,
The Plants Are 3 weeks and 5 days......:aok: Man that is good to here.... That makes me feel good about the grow. thanks for checking in...:tokie: :tokie: 


Later


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

hey everybody,

Here is some pics of the plants....  :joint: :joint:

they are 3 weeks 6 days.... enjoy..  :joint:


----------



## Bojok

Dude you are going to have sum fatty cola's when all is said and done......
Keep postin them pics.....you got some beautiful ladies there my friend..


----------



## stunzeed

:2940th_rasta:  I am really looking forward to seeing the progress on this grow journal. I am currently growing Serious Seeds Chronic but havent settled into a main strain. Thanks for taking the time to post and good luck.


Stunzeed


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Bojok said:
			
		

> Dude you are going to have sum fatty cola's when all is said and done......
> Keep postin them pics.....you got some beautiful ladies there my friend..


 

Thanks Bojok, 
     I am glad you enjoy the pics......  :headbang: . things are going good for me so far...... I have to say the fox farm soil, and tiger bloom really do the trick. Plus I think the widow has good genes too........Nirvana Seeds Rock....lol....hope I don't jinx myself....


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

stunzeed said:
			
		

> :2940th_rasta: I am really looking forward to seeing the progress on this grow journal. I am currently growing Serious Seeds Chronic but havent settled into a main strain. Thanks for taking the time to post and good luck.
> 
> 
> Stunzeed


 
I will keep the pics coming as long as nothing happens... So check in every now and then, and good luck on the chronic....:48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Everything is looking great. I would say that your gonna have yourself a very nice harvest when them ladies are done. Your doing a great job keep it up.  *


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great. I would say that your gonna have yourself a very nice harvest when them ladies are done. Your doing a great job keep it up.  *


 

Hey wazzup Tbg,

Thx for the positive vibes.......:headbang: :headbang: :headbang: .....  I forgot to water this morning before I went to work.. ..Good thing I come home early. I don't think it hurt em though.  It showed wilting on the bottoms of the plants.......the tops still looked good.

I will try to post some pics of the plants later on......:smoke1: 


later


----------



## Droster

Good luck with the grow bro. By the way the plants ar looking real nice!


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Droster said:
			
		

> Good luck with the grow bro. By the way the plants ar looking real nice!


 
Thanks Droster,

Here is some pics..... .....Close Ups


----------



## Droster

That first one is looking very nice.:ccc: Give me a smoke report once the buds start getting into smoke mode.:aok:


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Droster said:
			
		

> That first one is looking very nice.:ccc: Give me a smoke report once the buds start getting into smoke mode.:aok:


 

Hey Droster,

ok bud will do...... . oh I forgot they are 4 weeks today.... getting closer and closer....lol... :headbang: :joint:


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Hey everybody,

Here is some pics!!!!! :joint: :joint: :joint:... Enjoy


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Hey everyone,

Here is some more pics :headbang: :joint:...... This plant seems to be ahead of the others......:48: :banana:


----------



## stunzeed

Look like they are filling in nicely. Good job!!!:farm:


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Look like they are filling in nicely. Good job!!!:farm:


 
 Thanks for checking in buddy....  I hope it turns out good for me...lol.......Everybody pray for me ....thx.loleace: eace:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I see that the ladies are looking beautiful as ever.   Keep up the great work. :aok: *


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I see that the ladies are looking beautiful as ever.  Keep up the great work. :aok: *


 
Wazzup TBG :joint:

I have noticed the plants starting to frost up..... 

I'll Try to have more pics later on...:headbang2:


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Hey peeps,

Here is some frosty pics..........looks killer to me what do ya'll think....lol:tokie: :tokie:


----------



## Brouli

sweet


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Man i love trichrome production and your ladies sure are producing. The last 2 weeks of flower your really gonna see the trichromes pack on. Nice pics mang. *


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Man i love trichrome production and your ladies sure are producing. The last 2 weeks of flower your really gonna see the trichromes pack on. Nice pics mang. *


 

Hey TBG,

Thx for checking in...:joint:.. :guitar:  I am so glad I chose to grow this strain, But It was TBG's Pics.....:joint: :joint:..ANd His WiDoW report.. Thats what sold me..  .......... Bud Porn is addicting...:aok:


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty

They are starting to get "sparkling"!!!!!! You know, I'm a girl and I love sparkling stuff!!   That's the best part I like in a grow cycle and 10+ for yours!!!!


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Hey everyone,

Thx to u all..... for the nice replys....:headbang2:....:headbang2:eace:


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Wazzzzzup....:joint:

More pics enjoy......


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

more pics


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

some picseace: ... 5 weeks 1 day


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*The ladies are looking great. You should toss a nice close up shot in this months Bud Pic Of The Month.  *


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The ladies are looking great. You should toss a nice close up shot in this months Bud Pic Of The Month.  *


 
hey TBG....waaaaaaazup,

thanks

will do brothereace: :48:


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

hello everybody,

Here is some pics....:guitar: :guitar:


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Hey everybody,eace: 


more pics....:guitar: :48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*The ladies are looking great mang. I see they are really packing on the trichromes for ya. When do you expect to harvest them fine ladies? Whenever it is your gonna be very happy with the final product. White Widow is killer bud and we love it. *


----------



## Elephant Man

Nice pics!  You are almost there buddy.


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The ladies are looking great mang. I see they are really packing on the trichromes for ya. When do you expect to harvest them fine ladies? Whenever it is your gonna be very happy with the final product. White Widow is killer bud and we love it. *


 
Wazzzzup Tbg,

I am thinking about 8 weeks for a few and 9 for the others. How long do you suggest,or do you go by trichs....? eace: :48: 

btw... getting a scope in a few days

latereace:


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Nice pics! You are almost there buddy.


 

Thx buddy,

8 weeks will be on the 21.......come on 21 ..lol:chuck: :chuck: :banana: :banana:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

ToPeKOmsI said:
			
		

> Wazzzzup Tbg,
> 
> I am thinking about 8 weeks for a few and 9 for the others. How long do you suggest,or do you go by trichs....? eace: :48:
> 
> btw... getting a scope in a few days
> 
> latereace:


*Yup we usually let the trichromes tell us when to pick.  *


----------



## Elephant Man

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Yup we usually let the trichromes tell us when to pick.  *


 
Me too. I can add just abit more info if you like. I just finished another white strain, Dr. Chronic's Blue Mystic. I took her down at 7 weeks, about 80% clear and 20% amber trichs...could just be my particular pheno, but she finishes fast. Even at only 20% amber, she packs quite a 'creeper couchlock' effect. This is the kind of powerfully body sedative high some strive for but not me. I may even take her clones a few days sooner next go around, to try and get a little more 'up' or 'heady' effect...but nonetheless, a great before bed smoke.

So, basically, you might consider checking the trichs after 7 weeks on an indica dom or white strain, unless that couchlock effect is more your goal.

I usually don't even pay attention to the date...I get out the lupe when about 50% of pistils are red or browning.


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Me too. I can add just abit more info if you like. I just finished another white strain, Dr. Chronic's Blue Mystic. I took her down at 7 weeks, about 80% clear and 20% amber trichs...could just be my particular pheno, but she finishes fast. Even at only 20% amber, she packs quite a 'creeper couchlock' effect. This is the kind of powerfully body sedative high some strive for but not me. I may even take her clones a few days sooner next go around, to try and get a little more 'up' or 'heady' effect...but nonetheless, a great before bed smoke.
> 
> So, basically, you might consider checking the trichs after 7 weeks on an indica dom or white strain, unless that couchlock effect is more your goal.
> 
> I usually don't even pay attention to the date...I get out the lupe when about 50% of pistils are red or browning.


 
thanks e man,

I think I will go 50/50 on trichs.eace: 

later


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

hello everyone:joint: 

some pics  6 weeks 1 day


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*You are a picture taking fool just like me.   Sometimes i wonder what i like doing more growing it or taking pictures of it. Now that i think about it i like smoking more than either. :aok:  Your doing a great job mang and the ladies are looking killer. Keep it up.  *


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *You are a picture taking fool just like me.  Sometimes i wonder what i like doing more growing it or taking pictures of it. Now that i think about it i like smoking more than either. :aok: Your doing a great job mang and the ladies are looking killer. Keep it up.  *


 
Hey TBG,

 Ya man I like taking pics,  but like you I like smoking more...lol:48: 
Some more pics for y'all..... 7 weeks 1 day

later


----------



## Weeddog

Thats gonna make you some nice stash.  You will like the widow.  I havent seen anyone who doesnt like the widow.  I am a chronic smoker and two hits is all I need.  Even the heaviest stoners I know will put it down after 4 hits.

You dont have long now.   I'll bet you can hardly wait.

Nice job!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Man o man the ladies are getting really frosty and looking great. I would have to agree 100 % with Weeddog about White Widow. It is the best. :aok: *


----------



## frankpeterson

We are yet to try the widow, and posts like yours tbg make it all worth the wait.  Heard nothing but great things from it.  The only bad thing we heard from it, is it doesn't like nutes to well.


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

Weeddog said:
			
		

> Thats gonna make you some nice stash. You will like the widow. I havent seen anyone who doesnt like the widow. I am a chronic smoker and two hits is all I need. Even the heaviest stoners I know will put it down after 4 hits.
> 
> You dont have long now. I'll bet you can hardly wait.
> 
> Nice job!!!


 
thanks weeddog,

Thats music to my ears...lol, because i smoke alot of herb:joint4: :joint4: 

later


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

hey everybody,

thx for checking in. Here is some more bud porn.....:farm:


----------



## SmokeGooD

Yea iv smoked Widow ~N~ Trust me i had to put that joint down,closed my eyes for 20 seconds n im like woowoowwwoow whats going on here )))


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

hello my friends of cannabis,:48: 

here is some pics day 52 flower.......enjoy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Wont be long by the looks of them beautiful ladies you have right there. I just love how White Widow packs on the trichromes. Man o man are you gonna love that bud.  *


----------



## SMoKING Blees

REP POINTS!
for the amazing grow, and the use of "Bud Porn". everyone knows the feeling of looking at ur plants with  a tear comming to ur eyes...:headbang:


----------



## Bojok

Hey Topekomsi can we get a whole garden shot..... I like seein the big cola's.........Great job by the way.......Keep up ya works......


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

hey peeps,

Sorry for the lack in updates, but blame it on the widow:headbang: :headbang:.
 Here are some shots of harvest at 8 weeks.... I haversted a little, maybe an ounce or less.... Shots of 9 weeks up next.....Smoke report will come too....lol stoned now..... hope I make sence, and spell good enough


----------



## THCskunk

Beautiful flowers man, keep it up, so you can smoke it up! good job!:aok:


----------



## ToPeKOmsI

THCskunk said:
			
		

> Beautiful flowers man, keep it up, so you can smoke it up! good job!:aok:


 
Thx THCskunk,

I like your avatar....:48: 

here is some pics 9 weeks harvested buds....
enjoy everyone


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Congrats mang. Who says hard work don't pay off in the end.   You did a great job now it's time to sit back and enjoy.  *


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn

jeeesh yes these guys are right bro you grew yourself some lil monsters : ) i can smell them now lol. keep up the good work!!!!  guys like you keep me goin


----------

